# Josh Smith a Sixer?



## jsams (Jun 5, 2008)

Early this morning I was checking Chris Broussard's blog on ESPN.com when I came across these rumors,

"Elsewhere, some say Atlanta doesn't want to go above $11 million per year to sign restricted free agent Josh Smith. If that's the case, look for Smith to end up in Philadelphia."

This is very interesting news for Sixer fans. How much are they willing to pay Josh Smith? Is he the answer at power forward? Does he have a championship attitude? There's no question Smith is one of the most talented players in the NBA and probably the most athletic, but throughout his career his character and work ethic have been questioned. If the Sixers signed J-Smoove, expect Philly to be one of, if not the most exciting team to watch, but fun and athletic doesn't always translate to winning. If we signed Smith instead of Brand, we'd be missing out on a ton of leadership, but Brand might be completely out of the question. Right Chris Broussard?

"The Sixers would love to get Elton Brand, but word is that he doesn't want to take a pay cut from the $16 million-plus he's due next season -- except to go to Miami."

If this is true I'd be devastated. I think Elton is the missing piece, but the Sixers aren't worried.

"So with Brand pretty much out of the question, Philly will look at Smith and Antwan Jamison. The Sixers can start either one at $11 million with 8 percent annual increases."

Right now all these are just rumors. Come July first, the fun will begin. I'm excited to see how it all pans out.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm not sure it's worth the money. They're better off getting a true PF, and they already have Iggy & Young on the wing.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think work ethic has ever been a problem for Josh Smith, but the problem is he doesn't really fit here. Even though he can play PF he's a natural fit at SF.

I don't know.. it really depends. If the Sixers got Smith that would give them an even more athletic starting lineup but they wouldn't have any money to add a back to the basket PF to come off the bench.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to have smith on the sixers.Him and iggy would be great together. Iggy showed that he needs help in the playoffs this year when he got shut down.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm excited about this fa period, but not estatic really. I think that there's almost no way they can go wrong, including just saving money, but there's also no great answer. My first three options would be:

A) Josh Childress and Kristic/Biedrins. This isn't talked about much, but Childress is the most underrated SG in the league, he just plays behind Joe Johnson (another underrated guy). But he can shoot, play defense, is athletic, and is just an all around good player. He's a major, major upgrade over Green. Biedrins is probably a stretch and Kristic is fairly injury-prone, but I think both of these guys are undersized to be centers, and would do well playing a PF/C combo. Biedrins would really shore up the interior defense, while Kristic is a good post presence.

2) Josh Smith. I was down on this option at first, but a line-up of Miller, Iggy, Young, Smith, and Dalembert would just be fun as hell. The downside is that they'll never win a title, because they need more size, but whent this team gets on roles, they'll be awesome.

3) Elton Brand. I don't like this so much. I think he's too slow, personally, and that he won't be a good fit in their overall style. I really like the all-out hustle the sixers were displaying last year, and Brand seems like an oversized cog in the machine. Still, he adds a good post up threat while rebounding well. The sixers won't be nearly as fun to watch, but they'll get more wins.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You don't want him.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I like Smith a lot. I'm hoping he comes to the Sixers at a price that isn't too overblown. When are they going to get some outside shooting though?


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

if u get smith then thats going to take minutes away from young who i think can become a great player


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I think Young and Smith are a bit too similiar. You're already not the best shooting team, you can't have two tweeners at 3/4, especially if neither's a good shooter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thad isn't a tweener he's a SF who had to play PF because we had no one else to play the spot. Really Thad and Josh Smith's games aren't really that similar at all. Only things that are similar between them are the fact that they are tall, long, and athletic players. It's obvious Smith will be brought in to get the majority of his minutes at PF.

Outside shooting is a problem though, but considering they were targeting someone to get minutes at PF it doesn't seem like they were going to address shooting there anyway. They might be hoping that Pat Carroll can earn a spot. I was hoping that they'd give Pat Calathes a call but he was looking for a guaranteed contract and not a shot at a summer league team. Also spending their money on Smith means that James Jones is out of the question.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess it's time to temper our enthusiasm a bit..

The Hawks are set to match the best offer the Sixers' can give Josh Smith, but the Warriors are set to offer up to $16 mill per. I like Josh Smith but $16 m is overpaying and I'm positive that the Hawks wouldn't match that.

This would leave the Sixers in a bad way, and it makes you wonder who's next. They have Josh Childress coming in for a visit but I feel he'd be a terrible fit here. He's a SG/SF who's a roleplayer that thrives with the mid-range game. Childress would be better off going to a contender. He's a solid player who does a lot of things well, but nothing great.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

jsams said:


> If this is true I'd be devastated. I think Elton is the missing piece, but the Sixers aren't worried.
> 
> "So with Brand pretty much out of the question, Philly will look at Smith and Antwan Jamison. The Sixers can start either one at $11 million with 8 percent annual increases."
> 
> Right now all these are just rumors. Come July first, the fun will begin. I'm excited to see how it all pans out.


I think Brand would make a nice addition to our team but I wouldn't go as far to say that Brand is the missing piece.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I'm excited about this fa period, but not estatic really. I think that there's almost no way they can go wrong, including just saving money, but there's also no great answer. My first three options would be:
> 
> A) Josh Childress and Kristic/Biedrins. This isn't talked about much, but Childress is the most underrated SG in the league, he just plays behind Joe Johnson (another underrated guy). But he can shoot, play defense, is athletic, and is just an all around good player. He's a major, major upgrade over Green. Biedrins is probably a stretch and Kristic is fairly injury-prone, but I think both of these guys are undersized to be centers, and would do well playing a PF/C combo. Biedrins would really shore up the interior defense, while Kristic is a good post presence.
> 
> ...


where the hell did you come from? :thinking2:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Thad isn't a tweener he's a SF who had to play PF because we had no one else to play the spot. Really Thad and Josh Smith's games aren't really that similar at all. Only things that are similar between them are the fact that they are tall, long, and athletic players. It's obvious Smith will be brought in to get the majority of his minutes at PF.


They're similiar because they're long, athletic, and can't shoot. You can't have them at the forward spots.


----------

